# Charlie had a rough day today!



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I know it was hot today but he hardly goes out in it.
Anyway he is been breathing so hard ever since we got up this morning, he also don't want to eat and is gagging on something (really don't know what) I fear that his cancer has spread to his lungs, the tumor had spread down his hole left side there is little tumor's all the way to his neck.
I think it's time soon for my little man to go, I know when it's time and I will not let him suffer.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Poor Charlie, I'm sorry Heidi. It's hard to read these posts, much less live with it everyday. We all feel for you and the little man


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm so sorry. Keeping you both in my prayers. Sending hugs your way and for Charlie too.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm so sorry for you and Charlie. Poor boy. God be with you Heidi and sweet Charlie boy.


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

Aww, I'm sorry  Sending hugs and prayers


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm wondering if he perhaps has gotten a form of Kennel Cough? It's going around. It starts with a gagging cough....maybe some nasal discharge (clear or yellow). 

It can cause pneumonia, so you should have him checked out at the Vet just to make sure. And your other dogs can get it...it's airborne.

I hope this is something that can be fixed easily. My thoughts are with Charlie, and you.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Ardeagold said:


> I'm wondering if he perhaps has gotten the Canine Flu? It's going around. It starts with a gagging cough....maybe some nasal discharge (clear or yellow)....similar to kennel cough. It can cause pneumonia, so you should have him checked out at the Vet just to make sure. And your other dogs can get it...it's airborne.
> 
> I'm going to put another post up about it.....hope Charlie gets better quickly.


Thanks I will check with the vet in the morning, he seems to catch everything lately, I know his immune system is way down.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Oh Heidi,
I will pray for the little guy and keep sending him good thoughts. I know how you feel, Beau has been having some rough days this week. Hopefully alittle bit of it is the heat. Hugs and kisses from his SS.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Heidi......I changed that from the Canine Flu to Kennel Cough because I doubt that Canine Flu would be the ailment....although it *could* be. Some versions of Kennel Cough (there are many...it's a catch phrase for most respiratory ailments, whether viral or bacterial) are worse than others. 

KC and Canine Flu have similar symptoms, but apparently are a different virus. The problem with both is that they can both turn into pneumonia....but that can usually be treated with antibiotics. Perhaps that's what your Vet will do....just to give Charlie the edge against pneumonia.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I accually did not have to call the vet, he is much better today, that does not mean it couldn't come back. Right now I'm blaming it on the heat. I'll see how he does in the morning and will go from there. 
Thanks for all the advise.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Good luck to Charlie. He's been such a trooper...I hope he has another good day tomorrow


----------



## threegoldengirls (Mar 1, 2006)

Heidi I'm glad Charlie is doing a little better today. He's in my thoughts and prayers. I just lit a candle for the poor baby.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

threegoldengirls said:


> Heidi I'm glad Charlie is doing a little better today. He's in my thoughts and prayers. I just lit a candle for the poor baby.


Thanks Cathy, how is Atlantis today?


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Sorry to hear that Charlie is having a rough time of it. You and Charlie will be in my thoughts.


----------



## lalala (May 3, 2008)

I'll be thinking of Charlie boy and sending prayers your way. I hope he gets better and stays that way for a long long time. The heat is just unbearable this summer.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks guys, he did Lot's better today. We'll see how it goes tomorrow.


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

I'm so glad little charlie is feeling better today. praying for some better days ahead of him.

Debbie & mason


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Glad Charlie is feeling better today. Good thoughts being sent that his good days will continue for a long time!


----------



## allux00 (Mar 2, 2008)

Good boy Charlie, keep strong! Glad to hear he's better, that boy sure is a fighter.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Thinking of you and little Charlie, he is such a little champ, it is very hard when they get older, treasure every moment.


----------

